# Ghost town.....



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

This place still exists?


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

<crickets>


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Did someone say something! !?? Omg there others!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> .


That word...


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Smoke.

-theMichael


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 no we don't want to know what you live in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

XD finally ,been dying to see someone reply that!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> .


""Inconceivable." You keep saying that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Smokeeeeee on the waterrrrrrrrr


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Smoke

-theMichael


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> no we don't want to know what you live in.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Its breezy in the summertime 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still here. <3


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Its breezy in the summertime
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


also in the wintertime lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Meanwhile...in Detroit....


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

To much open land to be Detroit lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually, there's a lot of vacant houses not surrounded by much in detroit: http://images.google.com/images?q=abandoned+detroit+houses&sourceid=opera&client=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&complete=0&pws=0&sout=1


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

But no gang graffiti

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

